# Dimensions of a certain style Euro crossing blinker and crossbucks



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Since you cant find one of these for real in the states, I want to build one for my back yard. The pic I posted is the style I want to build from wood and metal. Going to use an old basketball hoop pole for the mounting pole. If anybody has one of these near thier home in Europe or has a online source for dimensional data, please let me know. Thanks Mike


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike

If you measure the diameter of your basket ball pole, you could use that to scale up the dimensions of everything in your picture from the diameter of the pole in the picture.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just took some measurements off your picture.

If we use 1 to represent the diameter of your post then the following numbers can be multiplied by the diameter of your post to get the dimensions you need. My neighbor has a basket ball post and it is 3.5 inches in diameter.

Cross buck arms (units) ----- size based upon a 3.5" diameter post
width 1.8 ----- 3.5*1.8=6.3"
length 14 ----- 49"
length of red tip 3 ----- 10.5"


Shield
width 10 ----- 35"
height 8 ----- 28"

Sorry my table didn't format with the spacing I wanted. I inserted the dashes to separate the columns.

I can't find my protractor so I can't help with the angle.

Chuck


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I found this deep within a pdf here: 
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/ebo/gesamt.pdf dimensions are in millimetres.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

perfect, thanks!


----------

